# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Koleksioni im...

## *~Rexhina~*

Pershendetje.
Ne kete teme kam disa vizatime qe kam bere ne nje moshe shume te vogel, dhe disa qe i kam bere para 2-3 vjeteve. Nuk duken shume mire, not very clear, per arsyen se nuk i kam skanned. Do shtoj me shume disa dekorime qe kam bere ne klasen e dekorimeve & krafts kur isha ne vite te dyte ne gjimnaz. Vizatimet nuk jane ndonje gje, dhe do deshiroja te kisha marr disa klasa arti te permisohesha ne gjimnaz, por s'kisha mundesi per arsyen se duhej te mirja klasa me te rendesishme, por te pakten mora vetem nje klase ne vitin e pare,  mbase ne te ardhmen do kem kohe te shkoj ne nje klase tjeter...se me vertet me pelqen te vizatoj dhe te mesoj si te pikturoj. Nejse ketu kam disa vizatime qe kam bere qe ne moshen 8-9 vjecare, jane te disa pralla japoneze qe kam pare, dhe disa i kam bere vete nga imagjinata. Ne kete teme do postoj vizatimet qe mund te bej ne kohen e lire, dhe mund te shikoj diferencen dhe permisimin qe kam bere nga vizatime e tjera.


Ketu kam vizatuar dy karakter nga filmi vizatimor "Lady Oscar"

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Keto dy vizatime i kam bere kur kam qene 8 vjece, me pelqente te vizatoja njerez nga profili...

----------


## ice_storm

me duket se klasen e ke kalu me 5 po 5 me hater ama jks

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

nje tjeter, bjonde...

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

E njejta pikture, por pak ndryshe...

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Up close picture...

----------


## ice_storm

me kalimin e kohes u ka mesu ne dora

sa vjen e me mire

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> me kalimin e kohes u ka mesu ne dora
> 
> sa vjen e me mire


lol prandaj thash qe do postoj dhe budalleqet qe kam vizatur ne femijeri dhe te tanishmet

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Tek klasa major art, mesuesja na kishte vene perpara nje top mrenda nje pjate, or something else...deshte ta vizatonim ne nje menyre qe te duket realiste pak...u mundova, i tried my best :(...

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Ne klasen e dekorimeve duhet te dekoronim our "binder"...

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Jam munduar te vizatoj Miki and Godai, dy karaktera tek filmi vizatimor "Piccoli Problemi di Cuore"

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Nje pikture qesharake :P

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Po mundohesha te vizatoja nje mbreteresh, lol tani me kujtohen disa student ne klasen e pare, qe me kerkonin ti vizatoja vajza vizatimore, djemt ne pergjethsi, little perverts that they were :D

----------


## FierAkja143

Seriozisht kete nuk e prisja nga ty!  Ke talend dhe po ti futesh seriozisht kesaj pune dhe te maresh me shume klasa do besh vizatime me te bukura, jo se keto nuk jan te bukura ok, po nuk jan shume professional u know. ;)

ps. ato te Krishtit dhe te Maries me pelqeven..oh dhe ajo e sailor moon eshte e mire...me kujtovi kur isha e vogel qe zihesha me vellain se une doja te shikoja ate kurse ai donte filma me te forte lol

----------


## sweet_babe

shi shi shi patriotja ime qenka pikturiste. Nice work girl.  :^lulja3

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Fieralda dhe Sweet Babe je falenderoj :), kete teme e hapa per arsyen qe kam bere nje koleksion dhe i kam ruajtur pikturat qe kam bere qe ne moshen 8 vjecare, dhe ketu mund te shikoni qe kam permisuar pake, dhe me vone mund te postoj te tjera qe mund te beje ne kohen e lire. Alda gjithashtu do deshiroja te merrja klasa arti qe te beja piktura me te bukura dhe  me realiste, ose proffessional...por s'kam mundesi, maybe in the near future, who knows. Thanks both of you guys :)

ice storm, sic thash me perpara e di qe pikturat s'jane ndonje gje po ti krahsosh me pikturat e tjera qe njerzit kane bere, por flm per mendimet e tua lol

----------


## StormAngel

Shume vizatime te bukura Rexhina.
Urime yllo,te urroj sukses ne punen e metutjeshme  :^lulja3

----------


## Rebele

Shum i vecant arti yt rexhina
sidomos ajo pic e Sailor Moon, vdisja per S.M. kur isha e vogel
shume te bukura te gjitha good luck, girl!

----------


## invisible girl

Shum te mira te lumt Rexhina!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Keep it up u have talent!!!
Soni

----------


## White_Angel

U go Girl !!!!!!!!


Me pelqyen jashte mase pikturat e tua . S'me shkonte ndermend se paske talent ndonese nuk te njoh as kemi ndonje kontakt te perafert bashke po sidoqofte une te uroj Suksese ne fushen tende te piktures dhe te uroj te gjitha te mirat ne jete e kudo.



Respekte White_Angel

----------

